# Cool Section



## JeffsSig (Jul 13, 2008)

Ahh nice to see a forum made to certain areas in our grand country.
I hope to others use this .


----------



## torasperry (Nov 24, 2008)

*Jackson Here*

Hey Guys,
I'm in the Jackson area of West Tennessee
In a little town called Medina
Regards
Bob


----------

